# Cow or Spike???



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

While reading another thread about how a guy passed on cows waiting for a spike it occured to me... Why, why would a guy pass on a cow in search of a spike? He has his own logic, what's yours?

Lets debate this subject.

A. Cows are plentiful and need to be thinned to maintain a strong herd.

B. Cows are the ones making more elk so let them walk so the herd will be stronger.

C. If we kill spikes, they won't have a chance to grow up and be big bulls.

D. In an area that is already "bull heavy" with a 55-100 bull to cow ratio, what would it hurt to shoot more spikes anyway?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

In a spike only area with an archery tag I would kill the 1st legal animal that I had a chance at. If 3 cows and a spike walked within range of me and the spike offered a clean shot...then the spike would be the primary target for reason B.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

How about adding one that says "cows are so easy to shoot , why would anybody want their season to come to a end on the opening weekend, Hold out for a few weeks for a bull, and take a cow in the last week or 2" :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd shoot the first animal I had a legal, ethical shot at. Other than that... nothing to add for fear of hurting somebody's pinky toe.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I had 2 cows, a calf, and a spike walk about 75 yards from my tree stand on Saturday. I cow called and the cow with the calf came within 15 yards of me. I did not shoot because I could tell that little calf was still completely dependent. Had the other cow and spike come close enough I would have shot either. 

I would like to do what is best for the herd in the area I hunt. So if that meant I should shoot a cow I would, if I should shoot a spike I would. I am not going after a spike for the rack, I am going after an elk for the meat and for the chance to harvest one with a bow. 

I am curious what everyones opinion is on this subject. 

In my opinion, in the area I hunt, I see a pretty good number of bulls per cow ratio. I cant really say what would be better for the herd in my area. 

Question: How many cows will a bull breed with every season? For instance, if youve got a 6 point bull and he has 10 cows in his harem, will he mate with every one of them in a single season?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

E)- Whichever gave me the best chance to be a martyr on the Internet. 

Try again.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I only shoot trophy spike elk that score over 40. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahMountainMan said:


> Question: How many cows will a bull breed with every season? For instance, if youve got a 6 point bull and he has 10 cows in his harem, will he mate with every one of them in a single season?


I am not a wildlife biologist, nor have I played one on TV, but it has been my observation that a mature 6 point bull could mount 10 willing cows before breakfast.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> UtahMountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Question: How many cows will a bull breed with every season? For instance, if youve got a 6 point bull and he has 10 cows in his harem, will he mate with every one of them in a single season?
> ...


Down in Emery County I have heard before breakfast so I would imagine your statement is true. 8) :O•-:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

No decision. I'm hunting a spike only unit, no cows allowed. But if that changes I would shoot the first legal animal that presents a good shot.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

This is some funny shet man.  
I am for letting cows with dependant calves run free.
And shoot a spiker.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

broncbuster said:


> This is some funny shet man.
> I am for letting cows with dependant calves run free.
> And shoot a spiker.


If I was in that situation, I would just take the calf. Solves the problem of that pain in the ass haul out


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1, statistically, calves have a lower chance of survival, and they are lighter and more tender. Pick the white spot behind the shoulder.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

UtahMountainMan said:


> I had 2 cows, a calf, and a spike walk about 75 yards from my tree stand on Saturday. I cow called and the cow with the calf came within 15 yards of me. I did not shoot because I could tell that little calf was still completely dependent. Had the other cow and spike come close enough I would have shot either.
> 
> I would like to do what is best for the herd in the area I hunt. So if that meant I should shoot a cow I would, if I should shoot a spike I would. I am not going after a spike for the rack, I am going after an elk for the meat and for the chance to harvest one with a bow.
> 
> ...


Drop the calf, UMM UMM good :twisted:

I would take a cow over a spike any day of the week as long as it did not have a calf and the shot was ethical.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The best tasting piece of elk I ever ate came from one that was shot off from the teet. Just wipe the milk from its lips before you gut and drag.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Pick the white spot behind the shoulder.


That would only work if the calf just licked behind his shoulder and smeared milk there. :lol:


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

When *I *am shooting a cow or spike* I *am going for the meat. A cow on average will give a lot more meat than a spike and since neither one do* I *consider a trophy* I *will take the large cow for more meat in the freezer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Duh, how gay would a European mount be on a cow? Plus how do you make jewelry out of cows lack of Ivory? o-||


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Duh, how gay would a European mount be on a cow? Plus how do you make jewelry out of cows lack of Ivory? o-||


You know only gay men wear jewlery dont ya?? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't even wear my wedding ring. Man my wife hates that. But I tell her, you don't want people to think I'm gay do ya?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Duh, how gay would a European mount be on a cow? Plus how do you make jewelry out of cows lack of Ivory? o-||


The question how many so called "hunters" could even correctly indentify that European mount as an elk? Probably not that many. :lol:


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> In a spike only area with an archery tag I would kill the 1st legal animal that I had a chance at. If 3 cows and a spike walked within range of me and the spike offered a clean shot...then the spike would be the primary target for reason B.


+10


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> Duh, how gay would a European mount be on a cow? Plus how do you make jewelry out of cows lack of Ivory? o-||


This may sound kind of stupid but you do know that cows do pack ivory don't you. Some of them that I have are larger than a nice 7x6 bull's that I got.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I actually just did find that they do have Ivory. You really do learn something everyday. I'll shoot a cow now. lol


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I actually just did find that they do have Ivory. You really do learn something everyday. I'll shoot a cow now. lol


DAHB!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It could also be that a cow tag was drawn and your archers choice elk tag becomes a bull only tag.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> It could also be that a cow tag was drawn and your archers choice elk tag becomes a bull only tag.


How is this? You cant kill two cows?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Fishracer said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > It could also be that a cow tag was drawn and your archers choice elk tag becomes a bull only tag.
> ...


Yeah is what you said true? I have an archery elk tag and drew a Boulder cow tag so is my archery tag a bull only? I believe the proc says you can have 2 elk tags as long as no more than one is a bull tag.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Duh, how gay would a European mount be on a cow? Plus how do you make jewelry out of cows lack of Ivory? o-||
> ...


&#@[email protected]$&*!! I wasn't going to tell him! :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Fishracer said:
> 
> 
> > alpinebowman said:
> ...


Thats the way Ive understood it. You can take 2 elk in a year as long as not more than 1 is a bull. I have bought 2 cow tags before (hopefully legally :? )!!!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You can shoot two elk a season, but only one can be a bull. If you have the right permits, you can: shoot one cow and one bull -or- you can shoot two cows. But... you may only obtain one cow permit through the draw. The other (or both) can be from an extended hunt "hunter's choice" permit, landowner permit, depredation permit, etc.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Thats the way Ive understood it. You can take 2 elk in a year as long as not more than 1 is a bull. I have bought 2 cow tags before (hopefully legally :? )!!!!


What permits did you buy?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the way Ive understood it. You can take 2 elk in a year as long as not more than 1 is a bull. I have bought 2 cow tags before (hopefully legally :? )!!!!
> ...


I bought some over the counter tags (leftover from the draw)from DWR for the Nine mile/Anthro area. One tag was for a november hunt, and the other was for the Jan hunt. Technically it was 2 seperate years there since Jan went into the next year, but it was still the same "season" I would guess. Even then I bought another cow tag for the next Nov hunt. I bought the Nov & Jan tag at the same time at the DWR office, so i would assume it was legal, but now thinking back, was it illegal to buy one for the following nov hunt since technically its in the same year as the previous January hunt?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

No, that shouldn't matter. I think they go more by the "hunting season" rather than the calendar year. Many landowner permits and CWMU permits last from september to January 31. Plus, you would not be able to buy two November permits and then another in January so I doubt you did anything wrong.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

The way i understand it is you can take only one bull a season. You can fill your other tags just as they state. ei cow tag, hunters choice. Like me, i have a archery elk which is hunter choice and a cow tag for the same area. So i can fill my cow tag and my archery hunters choice tag in the same hunt and they can both be cows or a spike and a cow. So technically i can shoot two cows this year.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'd choose a large cow over the little spike, but I'm after a bull, hopefully. Already passed on a couple cows this year...hopefully eventually I'll find a decent bull...if not, I'll fill the freezer with a cow.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cow!


----------

